# Headlight restoration (for complete noob)



## rwb (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi 

Right then: tell me about headlight restoration!

First things first: have I got this right?
The headlights are supplied with a UV protective film coating and it's this that has deteriorated.
Polishing will remove the film coating, but this means that a new protection against UV is required, and must be re-applied periodically.

Therefore headlight restoration locks you in to needing to apply UV sealant regularly.

For sealant I see Gtechniq G5 being used, but I do not see that this has the required UV protection?

Is it something I could do myself given that I have no experience? Or will I just make a horrible mess?
What do I need?
I'm anticipating some sort of abrasive paper and polish?
Or am I better off with a kit?

TIA.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Meguiar's G2970EU Two-Step Headlight Restoration Kit was used the other day by a pro member on here with great results and its only £30

https://amzn.to/2McWP7n

FOUND IT
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/fo...ght=Meguiars+2+step+Headlight+Restoration+Kit


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

This has been asked so many times and TBH you will see loads of info already replied to on this. Just take a few minutes over the last few pages.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

detailR did a thread on here recently about this and def worth a read.

Edit: Ste T has linked to the thread above :thumb:


----------



## rwb (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope. I don't get it.

What do I need?
What do I do with it?

And am I correct about the necessity of re-applying sealant frequently?

Is there any agreement about recommended sealant?


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Just use whatever you have with UV protection. Personally I use 303 aerospace protectant. That kept my lights not going cloudy for years, providing I re-coat every 3 months or so.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

UV resistant clear coat and some wet & dry.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

This may help guide you


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Meguiars or the Autoglym kit work very well.

Somewhat depends on what condition the lenses are in to start with, as to whether you need abrasive papers or not.

I used a kit from Aldi on son's Fiesta, and whilst only 7 months on, they look as they did the day they were polished/sealed. Car lives outside and is normally parked south facing so it had plenty of UV and other weather thrown at it in the time period.


----------



## rwb (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you @percymon I can do that 

(Is there a like/thank button on here? There is on this BB software at peugetoforums.com.)

In the mean time I've found someone who can do the sanding/polishing for £30 a time, but he doesn't apply sealant (which seems crazy). So that's the remaining problem: what product to use for UV protection and how often to re-apply?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

rwb said:


> Thank you @percymon I can do that
> 
> (Is there a like/thank button on here? There is on this BB software at peugetoforums.com.)
> 
> In the mean time I've found someone who can do the sanding/polishing for £30 a time, but he doesn't apply sealant (which seems crazy). So that's the remaining problem: what product to use for UV protection and how often to re-apply?


Just get the Autoglym kit above or similar 3M kit etc...I have used both and they both work very well just follow the instructions completely and you will be fine.In all honesty its quite a simple process to achieve quality results.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres a headlight correction that me and my wife done on my Clio.
https://www.cliosport.net/threads/return-of-the-renault.788941/post-11036297
.SJ.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

sandpaper, the really high stuff for finishing bodywork
then ultimate compound then polish

I got a drill bit off ebay for £3 with a mini 3 inch buffer on it, move fast and it does the hard work for you.

then upgrade your bulbs


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

rwb said:


> Nope. I don't get it.
> 
> What do I need?
> What do I do with it?
> ...


There are a bunch of ways to restore your headlights.
Do you have any polishing equipment already?

If not, one of the off the shelf kits would be a good idea.

The Meguiar's 2 Step kit I used in the previous posts was very simple to use and covers everything you need.

It has some little scotch pads, cleansing solution (pretty much a polish) and a UV sealant to finish.

Use the solution on the scotch pads to knock back the broken down and oxidized layer, this also keys the surface for the sealant.
Spray the aerosol sealant onto the lens, 2 or 3 coats with 5/10 minutes between. 
You're done.

This covers your UV sealant and should last up to a year (manufacturer's claims).
You can put a wax or sealant over the top but I've found it to have it's own hydrophobic properties, which is nice


----------



## ChoobDriver (Feb 12, 2016)

Depends on the severity.
Worst case would follow along the lines of.

Clean and dry headlight.

Mask surround area to protect.

Sand with wet and dry paper and a decent block.
For the worst I start at 600 grit -> 1000 grit -> 2000 grit -> 3000 grit

Compound

Polish and you'll have a headlight possibly better than new.

Use ipa or other panel wipe to remove polish residue from lens.

To protect use Finish kare high temp past wax monthly

Or buy a 10ml sample bottle of Carpro CQ.UK 3.0 (£15), stick on 2 coats and forget about them for a couple of years.

Remember the above is for the very worst case, proper trashed headlights. Eliminate as required.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Post #21 here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378201&highlight=headlights

P/bucket seem to be messing with the images, and they'll not copy/paste from my desktop


----------



## rwb (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your input.

(I have absolutely no polishing kit because I'm sure that me and anything abrasive will not end well.)

So, it sounds to me like:
* the kits are good,
* the kits may be a bit weak if the headlights are really bad, and
* will need to re-apply sealant therefore need to find a good product.

This (attached) is the worst one.

I like the look of the Autoglym kit because it's one of the drill ones and has a number of grades of abrasives.

Then what do I do about sealant?

I keep seeing Meguiar's G17110 Headlight Protectant but it seems to be unavailable in the UK.

And then there's this sort of thing: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00A3S1RGU


----------



## rwb (Jul 5, 2011)

I've now seen people recommending marine varnish.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

This comes up every so often..

Little guide I wrote about restoring headlights.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400422

Cheers
David


----------

